# Frage zum Gentoo Derivat Sabayon möglich ? ;-)

## Inu

Hallo  :Smile:  Ich nutze Sabayon auf meinem Rechner und habe seit gestern ein Problem. Ich weiß, dass das hier ein reines Gentoo Forum ist, aber leider finde ich im Netz keine Lösung für mein Problem... Ich hoffe, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann. Gestern hat mir Rigo, der Paketverwalter von Sabayon, 171 Updates angeboten und auch installiert. Nach einem Rechnerneustart werden mir weitere 24 Updates angeboten. Rigo lässt sich aber nicht mehr starten und wenn ich über die Konsole "equo update" eingebe, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung.

Acquiring exclusive lock on /var/lib/entropy/.using_resources

Kann jemand etwas mit dieser Meldung anfangen ? Würde mich über einen Tipp sehr freuen,

Gruß, Inu

----------

## mv

Wenn Du sicher bist, dass der selbe Prozess nicht schon läuft, würde ich diese Lock-Datei einfach mal löschen. (Zumindest nehme ich dem Namen und der Meldung nach an, dass es sich um eine Lock-Datei handelt).

----------

## Inu

Nachdem ich deinen Tipp befolgt habe, konnte ich über die Konsole mein System wieder dazu bewegen nach Updates zu suchen. Rigo habe ich deinstalliert und werde meine Updates jetzt lieber "manuell" durchführen  :Wink:  Das klappt. Also, vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis  :Smile:  Freue mich...

 sabayon gekko # equo upgrade --ask

╠  @@ Berechne Systemaktualisierungen: 

╠  @@ Berechne Abhängigkeiten...

╠  @@ Dies sind die Pakete die installiert werden würden:

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] app-admin/eselect-ruby-20141227|0   [20131227|0]

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api-7.0.57|0   [7.0.56|0]

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] dev-python/six-1.9.0|0   [1.8.0|1]

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] dev-libs/vala-common-0.26.1|0   [0.24.0|0]

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-3.14.2|0   [3.12.2|0]

╠  ## [U] [sabayonlinux.org->sabayon-weekly] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.14|0   [0.12|0]

╠  ## [N] [sabayon-weekly] x11-themes/adwaita-icon-theme-3.14.1|0

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.14.0|0   [3.12.0|0]

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.14.1|0   [3.12.2|0]

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] gnome-extra/gnome-shell-extensions-3.14.3|0   [3.12.2|0]

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] gnome-base/gnome-3.14.0|0   [3.12.0|0]

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.19|0   [2.17|0]

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] net-firewall/ufw-0.34_pre805-r2|0   [0.34_pre805-r1|1]

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20140508-r1|0   [20140508|0]

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] net-misc/ntp-4.2.8-r2|0   [4.2.6_p5-r11|0]

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] dev-ruby/rubygems-2.4.5|0   [2.4.4|0]

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] app-i18n/transifex-client-0.11.1_beta|0   [0.10|0]

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] dev-python/setuptools-9.1|0   [7.0|1]

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] dev-haskell/entropy-0.3.4.1|2   [0.3.2|0]

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] sys-apps/man-pages-3.76|0   [3.75|0]

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] app-misc/sabayon-version-15.02|0   [15.01|0]

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] dev-python/requests-2.5.1|0   [2.5.0-r1|0]

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] sys-apps/less-471|0   [470|0]

╠  ## [U] [sabayon-weekly] app-shells/bash-completion-2.1_p20141224|0   [2.1-r93|0]

╠  ## [U] [sabayonlinux.org->sabayon-weekly] sys-firmware/zd1211-firmware-1.5|0   [1.4|3]

╠  @@ Pakete die installiert/aktualisiert/entfernt werden müssen: 25

╠  @@ Pakete die entfernt werden müssen: 0

╠  @@ Pakete die installiert werden müssen: 1

╠  @@ Pakete die erneut installiert werden müssen: 0

╠  @@ Pakete die aktualisiert  werden müssen: 24

╠  @@ Pakete die zurückgesetzt werden müssen: 0

╠  @@ Download Größe: 51.7MB

╠  @@ Benutzter Festplattenspeicher: 19.6MB

╠  @@ Du brauchst zumindest: 123.0MB freien Speicherplatz

     Würdest du gerne fortfahren ? [Ja/Nein] j

Natürlich fahre ich gerne fort  :Wink: 

----------

